# Same day ob ultrasound and nst



## klopes (Mar 2, 2010)

Can an ob ultrasound and a nst be billed on the same visit?  If so, would modifier 59 be appropriate?  Thanks for your help.


----------



## kellyg (Apr 15, 2010)

Yes, you can bill an ob ultrasound and NST on the same day but you will need to add modifier 59 to the NST.


----------

